# "지 노인이"



## Mallarme

<<상도>>라는 장편소설에 나오는 문장입니다.

"*지* 노인이 출타중은 아닌 모양입니다." ...아마 *지* 노인이 가마터에 가 있을지도 모르겠나이다."

여기에 있는 "지"는 무슨 뜻입니까?

고맙습니다!


----------



## Mallarme

찾았습니다! "지"는 노인의 성입니다.  ....


----------



## Superhero1

와우! 스스로 찾아냈군요. 맞아요. '지'는 노인의 성이죠


----------



## coolbrz

한국 분인거 같은데 ,, 아닌가요 국적이 한국이라고 나와있는데..


----------

